# Mid-Stream Chagrin Trip



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fished a few runs last couple hours south of 322 yesterday. Beautiful day to fish, not so for catching(for me)! Water flow great, color was gray/brown, < foot visibility. No hits, no runs! One other fisherman, same report. Figured the last big rain brought them in? Wondering if they haven't made it down that far yet. Had seen reports of catching nearer to, and in, the lake. Water temp "seemed" unseasonably warm as well.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haven't hit that area much, but it seems to me they get pretty scattered that far upstream.
Kinda like the way upstream sections of the Hoga.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You didn’t use  isn’t that the secret bait your talking about before.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

South of 422? That's waaay upstream. Have you actually caught fish that far south. Just curious


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> You didn’t use  isn’t that the secret bait your talking about before.


shhhh......was using fresh(squid strips)!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allday said:


> South of 422? That's waaay upstream. Have you actually caught fish that far south. Just curious


Sorry, "fat fingered" the keyboard! Should be "322"!! I corrected the original post. Yeah, not even sure where(or IF) 422 would cross the river?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, had another futile trip to the Chagrin Monday mid-afternoon til dark. Low and clear flow conditions(east branch above the bridge at D Park nearly dried up!), tried several presentations(even the "special" bait!), couple different locations, did not even see a fish. I've been fishing this river since the beginning of the steelhead(and salmon) programs with spinning, fly, and all the various baits, have mentored several newbies and got them "hooked", and can count the previous "unsuccessful" trips on one hand! Can't quite figure this out!? Maybe needing one more good "flushing" to break them loose from the lake and up the river? I usually see minnows in the river at some point during an outing but haven't seen any this season. Perhaps this has something to do with it?? Stumped!


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

C.J. Well this year is for sure a different year. I typically spin fish with crank baits or spoons and have never had a year like this one. I started catching fish in the chagrin in late august and caught them further south than Daniels. Never caught this many fish this earl but now i cant seem to find anything. Fished yesterday and got three but the bite was very soft. typically when they the crank bait it like hooking a Mack truck but not this year. We have had very little rain and warmer temps so i am sure that has played a role also. Either i will keep hunting them and we will figure it our. 
Good Luck out there


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Seems the Chagrin got a little "funky" since the Gates Mills dam blew.
Maybe they have too much room to spread out now, I'd imagine they can get all the way past 422 now?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

If waters as low as you're describing the fish are probably concentrated in the lower stretches


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The last day I went, the flow had bottomed out at 100. Looks like the little rain we had yesterday has raised it to a more "fishable" rate. I don't like to fish the slower, near-lake flowages but that should be good for trolling.


----------



## Airman87 (Nov 29, 2013)

Last couple days my buddy fished Dpark below the old damn got 11 on minnows with floating jig


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if the water level stays low and clear they will shoot in and out of the river at night ..ive seen it where this has happened before on other rivers all the way till the spring run and then all of a sudden you get a HUGE push of fish in the spring and then theyre gone...they don't like low water conditions


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> The last day I went, the flow had bottomed out at 100. Looks like the little rain we had yesterday has raised it to a more "fishable" rate. I don't like to fish the slower, near-lake flowages but that should be good for trolling.


(Wowzer, I reckon! See the post below from the Grand)!


----------

